# ICD 9 dx code



## kumeena (Nov 22, 2010)

Does anyone know  the DX code for prolactinoma

Thank U


----------



## jreich3 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Dx code for Prolactinoma*

227.3

Prolactinoma is a benign adenoma of the pituitary gland.

Look up adenoma. Instructs you to look up the site in the neoplasm table under benign.

Look up pituitary benign - 227.3  Confirm in tabular - instructs you to us an addional code to identify any functional activity.


----------



## kumeena (Nov 22, 2010)

thank U


----------

